# Hatching/egg question



## Feathered (Apr 10, 2017)

We have seabright banti hen but a normal sized roo: what is the chance that the eggs are fertile? Anyone experience this before? 

Thanks Tea


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think you should crack one open and look for that "bullseye" to see. I know my neighbor had bantams and a huge rooster and the bantam had babies.


----------



## Feathered (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank you! As long as it's possible I'll go for it and incubate the eggs. She just started laying and she's beautiful.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a bantam.ee, my last roo was able to fertilize her as I hatched out chicks


----------



## Feathered (Apr 10, 2017)

Excellent I'm excited to see if they hatch! 22 days I'll let you know.


----------



## Feathered (Apr 10, 2017)

Seven eggs are hatching so far. The banti eggs weren't fertile. A little disappointed, however the little chicks hatching seem strong and in good condition.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Isn't that one of the greatest pleasures?I never get over the wonder of hatching eggs.Congratulations!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Congratulations! !yeah sometimes it takes a few tries before the rooster gets it right with a bantam.


----------



## Feathered (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks! We were chicken sitting for a friend. We had an empty coop, and she needed help. Then someone needed to find a home for two older hens (so I have two hens & three hens and a roo we were sitting). While they were here I thought why not hatch a few chicks. They are good laying hens and free eggs. Then I stopped at TSC for supplies...well they had chicks, cute little fluffy ones! And Cornish meat birds so I picked up a dozen and they gave me free ones. I'm really not sure how it happened. 

Well after the first hatch the Easter egger started laying so why not hatch a few more free eggs and they will need friends...right? Lol 

A few days ago our friend picked up her little flock. The once fluffy chickens went to the coop! Making room for more fluffies in the brooder.


----------



## Feathered (Apr 10, 2017)

Three weeks old and getting restless. They're the same size as my 7 week old Cochin's. I'm hoping they continue to get along as they grow.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh they are beautiful! !


----------

